# General > Biodiversity >  An Ant City revealed

## Dog-eared

http://www.dump.com/2011/08/30/world...nt-hill-video/

----------


## pat

That isn't a city its a country - cannot imagine how many ants worked and lived there, incredible workmanship and planning.

----------


## Bill Fernie

I watched this interesting film clip but I did regret that it appears that this whole world was destroyed in studying them.   I wonder what other methods they considered and rejected to take a look.  Or could they not have found one that was abandoned.  It would be interesting to see the whole film if it is anywhere online.

----------


## TAFKAL

Poor homeless ants  :Frown:

----------


## pat

Imagine after pumping all the concrete there would be very few of them homeless or alive! but I really appreciated seeing the effort the ants made to make their own world and how they build and plan ahead.

----------


## Iffy

> I watched this interesting film clip but I did regret that it appears that this whole world was destroyed in studying them.   I wonder what other methods they considered and rejected to take a look.  Or could they not have found one that was abandoned.  It would be interesting to see the whole film if it is anywhere online.


I must admit I completely agree with you Bill !  Although it was very interesting to see such a mammoth structure made by such tiny creatures, I felt it quite horrendeous that concrete had to be poured into this live (I'm only assuming that it was an alive community) ant-hill just for the sake of studying them !!  ::   :Frown:   :Frown:  !!!

----------


## Dog-eared

I agree. Modern ground mapping radar and 3D imaging would have worked well without destroying billions of ants and years of their work. Interesting wee clip though, and I imagine there are still one or two ant colonies left. I don't think this is going to start a trend.....

----------


## Wanted

The genius of the underground worker..and like all things beautiful mankind destroys it all

----------

